# looks like we're back.



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Good to see we are back. Someone else grabbed the name RC so I registered as BlackBetta since they are the best one anyway.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wondering when We'd see the No crowns sign again. Good to have you back "junior member"


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a hell of a time finding it again so I could use it. Good to see you made it back.


RC


----------



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey all,


Will i d know none of ya but at least were betta lover. Will How are ya betta doing and urself?Will i got nothing else to say so cya around sometimes


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to see that your back RC and Simpte (sp) i was online here earlier this morning and there was no one on here.... it was empty, and lonely.....


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

BlackBetta @ Tue Jan 18 said:


> Good to see we are back. Someone else grabbed the name  RC so I registered as BlackBetta since they are the best one anyway.
> 
> 
> RC


Someone grabbed your name? I didn't know Jack hangs out here ... lol. Hope you get it back, you know I confuse easy. 

Mark sure went all out with thing though. We have more buttons now then an F16!


----------



## kideafish (Jan 20, 2005)

Bad luck RC, lets hang em ......LOL


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Funny thing is he signed up under the name RC and he's never posted or even been back.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Rich ... you're back "on the job" (mod) .... Now all you need is your name back and we can all feel "at home" again. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

BlackBetta - 
Just a question... 
Wondering why the "no crowns" image.
I don't own any and don't have any intention of getting any, just wondered why you don't like em.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Heh.. you'd better make this answer a sticky. You'll get asked that several times before its over.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The no crown is because only about 10% of them are worth looking at. The rest are just look like crap.


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

yea looks like mark went all out


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I like the new set up, but Karma is proving to be more trouble than it is worth.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

The bribe finally worked, huh?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

No.. Take a good look at the name. 


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Geesh, you're picky ... dotRCdot ...lol ...look on the bright side, you at least reseble yourself ...


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

RC = Race cars? Oh come on man this is a fish forum  .


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It could stand for Race Cars since I'm a big racing fan, but it really stands for my name Rich Christman


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

There was a post on racing in the "chit chat" section, were you there? , "racing anyone?" or something.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to see you're almost yourself again. Just didn't like black betta (though they are my favorite)


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp @ Mon Feb 07 said:


> There was a post on racing in the "chit chat" section, were you there? , "racing anyone?" or something.



I signed up for his Yahoo race group. That makes 4 online racing leagues for me.


RC


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL my bad


----------

